# Refuting Entire Sanctification



## J. Dean (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody know of Scriptural verses and/or good articles written that clearly explain the errors of entire sanctification?

Just to let you know, I'm also searching myself. I found what I thought was a good article at first, but then the author started going on about people who believed in entire sanctification becoming demon-possessed. 

Decided to pass on it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JML (Sep 13, 2011)

If by entire sanctification you mean that man can reach a point in this life where he does not sin...

*1 John 1:8*

"If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us."


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 13, 2011)

Good verse, and it's one I keep ready. 

Part of the problem lies in the fact that Entire Sanctification is defined differently by different groups. I'm going for Wesley's proper definition.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 13, 2011)

There is nothing quite like B.B. Warfield's massive _Studies in Perfectionism_, two volumes in the old Oxford UP set. P&R Publishing also put out an edited edition in one volume some years ago, entitled simply _Perfectionism_.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you, Alan


----------



## fralo4truth (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe Dabney provides a good refutation of it in his _Lectures on Systematic Theology_.

Chapter 25: Sanctification and Good Works

See point #4: "Is sanctification ever perfect in this life? Consider views of Pelagians, Socinians, Wesleyans and recent advocates of "Higher Life.""


----------

